

Apple iOS bug lets fake apps sneak onto iPhones, iPads - ryno2019
http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-ios-bug-lets-fake-apps-sneak-onto-iphones-ipads/

======
ryno2019
Attack demo on FireEye's site: [http://www.fireeye.com/blog/technical/cyber-
exploits/2014/11...](http://www.fireeye.com/blog/technical/cyber-
exploits/2014/11/masque-attack-all-your-ios-apps-belong-to-us.html)

